# Home-made Horse treats!!! funny :)



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Me and my friend made home made treats to keep our horses from being board cooped up in there stalls!!!!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool! How did you make them?


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Its so easy it takes 15 mins to make!!!!!

I dont have the recipe on me but ill post it later!!!


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay the way you make them is....

1/4 cup corn syurp
1/4 cup Molasses
1 cup brown or white sugar
1 cup cracked oats

Mix corn syrup, molasses and sugar. cook on stove for 3-4 min(i cook it till I smell like its a little burnt)
Then add oats and let cook another min. 
Then place in a bunt pan and let cool til hard(I put it in the freezer to make it cool faster)

Also clean every thing fast or youll have a really big mess  IT hardens quick


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cool! They look like the horses loved them! I think I might have to try out that recipe.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Alright! That's great  Thank you for sharing that with us. I bet it does make a huge mess! lol


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are so cute! I am going to _try_ to make those for Romeo and Demi! haha.


----------

